# Flashing 9200se to ??



## nz_boy_2004 (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi, can i flash my 9200se to a normal 9200.


----------



## kRaZeD (Dec 8, 2004)

no, but u can flash it to an overclocked bios of a 9200SE  i did that with my 9200SE


----------



## nz_boy_2004 (Dec 8, 2004)

Ok, where can i get a bios from is there a site?? What do you do to flash it is it like a mother board where u go into the bios ??


----------



## kRaZeD (Dec 8, 2004)

http://www.techpowerup.com/bios/

Lots of ATi bios's. Also you need a program to flash the bios.

http://www.techpowerup.com/bios/bios/atiflash16.zip
OR
http://www.techpowerup.com/bios/bios/flashrom240.zip
OR
do a google search for WinFlash. no need for DOS or a boot disk, just flash in windows. Works a treat.


----------



## Nergal (Dec 9, 2004)

You can prolly take an 9250 bios


----------



## kRaZeD (Dec 9, 2004)

Nergal said:
			
		

> You can prolly take an 9250 bios


i would only do that if you are prepared to either do a blind flash, or use a PCI video card to flash back to the orig bios if it doesnt work.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Dec 9, 2004)

No use in flashing a 9200 as there is nothing to unlock.


----------



## kRaZeD (Dec 9, 2004)

by all means, flash it, but only flash it to an overclocked bios. cos there is nothing that u could flash it to really.

Make sure if u do flash it, its a 9200_*SE*_


----------



## darkoak (Dec 10, 2004)

nz_boy_2004 said:
			
		

> Hi, can i flash my 9200se to a normal 9200.



I just flashed the 9200se modifyed bios onto my HIS 9200se and loaded the modifyed drivers from this website. Everything is working great and using ATitool I've uped the core to around 250 and the ram to 225. Anything more would probably be crazy. I'm not certain if you could flash this to a 9200 because of the 64 bit - 128 bit difference in the cards. The whole system is severely OC'd already and it's a Pentium 3. As long as I can play Madden, SWB, and Rome ( all of which shouldn't work on my system ) I'm happy.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Dec 10, 2004)

darkoak said:
			
		

> I just flashed the 9200se modifyed bios onto my HIS 9200se and loaded the modifyed drivers from this website. Everything is working great and using ATitool I've uped the core to around 250 and the ram to 225. Anything more would probably be crazy. I'm not certain if you could flash this to a 9200 because of the 64 bit - 128 bit difference in the cards. The whole system is severely OC'd already and it's a Pentium 3. As long as I can play Madden, SWB, and Rome ( all of which shouldn't work on my system ) I'm happy.


With proper cooling 9200SE shoudl reach about 300 Mhz. My 9200SE was able to get about 280 with passive cooling.


----------



## darkoak (Dec 10, 2004)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> With proper cooling 9200SE shoudl reach about 300 Mhz. My 9200SE was able to get about 280 with passive cooling.



Yeah same here no active cooler. But seeing as the whole system is already extremely OC'd I had to crank it down a bit. Every little thing I can squeeze out of this rig, you know. I'm staying with a friend so can't get too crazy about the OCing ( like I'd like to ). She's got a new IMac the other day so now i can Frankenstein this old box properly.


----------



## kRaZeD (Dec 10, 2004)

i could reach 290mhz core and 270mhz RAM with minimal artifacts, and that was with a hacked up Pentium 75/100mhz HSF on the RAM chips and a fan sucking the air outside the case from the heatsink. worked a charm.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 10, 2004)

I have a 9200SE running in my bro's PC at 310/225 stable with a huge P3 heatsink and fan on the core and homemade aluminum ramsinks with fans  

P.S. Krazed, is it true that you have only a 20GBs HDD??!!!


----------



## kRaZeD (Dec 10, 2004)

thats not real fast for the RAM  might want to see if u can crank it up a little


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 10, 2004)

kRaZeD said:
			
		

> thats not real fast for the RAM  might want to see if u can crank it up a little



After reading your post I'm thinking I'll do that, it's just that Atitool reaches 233 for the RAM and I lower it a little bit to be safe


----------



## kRaZeD (Dec 10, 2004)

yeah its true, i only have a 20gb hard drive  sucks to be me sometimes 

My old 9200SE was stock at 200/200, and i had a wonder card by the looks of the RAM overclock. Some 9200SE's are stock at 166/166 or 200/166. Guess gigabyte just make good cards


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 10, 2004)

kRaZeD said:
			
		

> yeah its true, i only have a 20gb hard drive  sucks to be me sometimes
> 
> My old 9200SE was stock at 200/200, and i had a wonder card by the looks of the RAM overclock. Some 9200SE's are stock at 166/166 or 200/166. Guess gigabyte just make good cards



Yeah, mine is a Sapphire, and it originally was 200/166, the first time I ran Atitool I couldn't believe how much it could OC, I was used to my old GeForce 256 SDR which could only reach 150/184 from 125/166  
Guess gigabyte OCs much higher than Sapphires do, mine came with crappy 6 ns Elixir ram modules

How do you play games on your PC? do you uninstall them after you finish them? just wondering


----------



## kRaZeD (Dec 10, 2004)

i only ever have a top of 4 games installed at any one time, so i dunno what im going to do at this LAN im going to tomorrow. 

But, yes i play a game, then when i have had enough of it, i uninstall it. Gets annoying sometimes, but its all good.

My dad has a decent hdd, but he only has a GF2MX400... on a 2.4C. He didnt want to spend more than was absolutely necessary for the upgrade. that GFX card was on a Celeron 333 before the upgrade...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 10, 2004)

kRaZeD said:
			
		

> i only ever have a top of 4 games installed at any one time, so i dunno what im going to do at this LAN im going to tomorrow.
> 
> But, yes i play a game, then when i have had enough of it, i uninstall it. Gets annoying sometimes, but its all good.
> 
> My dad has a decent hdd, but he only has a GF2MX400... on a 2.4C. He didnt want to spend more than was absolutely necessary for the upgrade. that GFX card was on a Celeron 333 before the upgrade...



If your dad doesn't play games on his PC, guess you can switch HDDs and he'll never notice it, a cheap way to upgrade  (I did it a couple of times with my dad's PC  )
Nah, don't listen to me, I don't want you to get in trouble!


----------



## kRaZeD (Dec 10, 2004)

15th Warlock said:
			
		

> If your dad doesn't play games on his PC, guess you can switch HDDs and he'll never notice it, a cheap way to upgrade  (I did it a couple of times with my dad's PC  )
> Nah, don't listen to me, I don't want you to get in trouble!


He would notice. i mean he would notice if i changed 1 desktop icon, or installed a game.

And dont u like this instant messaging we have going?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 10, 2004)

kRaZeD said:
			
		

> He would notice. i mean he would notice if i changed 1 desktop icon, or installed a game.
> 
> And dont u like this instant messaging we have going?



LOL, yes, let's stop this before we're banned for spamming    Guess the old "switch the HDDs on weekend" trick wouldn't work with your dad then


----------



## kRaZeD (Dec 10, 2004)

15th Warlock said:
			
		

> LOL, yes, let's stop this before we're banned for spamming    Guess the old "switch the HDDs on weekend" trick wouldn't work with your dad then


agreed! 

Go my speeeling... typed Agrred before...


----------



## darkoak (Dec 12, 2004)

I am a gigantic freak and tried to write my own bios for my card using RaBiT 1.6. Fried the whole damn thing. Oh well it was a crappy card anyway. Lesson to everyone, don't be a freak.


----------



## kRaZeD (Dec 12, 2004)

... u tried to write your own bios???

What did you expect? Success


----------



## darkoak (Dec 12, 2004)

kRaZeD said:
			
		

> ... u tried to write your own bios???
> 
> What did you expect? Success



Hey coming from you that hurts.   

Nah just getting crazy with a crappy card, I figured why not. It should have worked dammit.


----------



## kRaZeD (Dec 12, 2004)

darkoak said:
			
		

> Hey coming from you that hurts.
> 
> Nah just getting crazy with a crappy card, I figured why not. It should have worked dammit.


Coming from me??? whats that sposed to mean? 

Yeah, why not... cheap card. Have you tried a bilind flash? as in chucking in the card, booting and just flashing with no monitor? Or does it not boot at all?


----------



## darkoak (Dec 13, 2004)

kRaZeD said:
			
		

> Coming from me??? whats that sposed to mean?
> 
> Yeah, why not... cheap card. Have you tried a bilind flash? as in chucking in the card, booting and just flashing with no monitor? Or does it not boot at all?



Nah it wouldn't even boot off the floppy. The pain in the ass was I have a vga card, but I couldn't get the ESCD to recognize it. Really old Trident VGA 8meg PCI card. So i was pulling out cards trying to do it the old way. Anyhoo got really pissed about the whole thing and called the place where I bought the 9200se in the first place. I acted all mad and disappointed and told them the card pooched on it's own. They gave me a replacement...........tee hee hee. So let this be a lesson to everyone, complianing works.


----------



## kRaZeD (Dec 13, 2004)

LOL nice work 

But u still havent answered my question: Coming from me??? whats that sposed to mean?


----------



## darkoak (Dec 13, 2004)

kRaZeD said:
			
		

> LOL nice work
> 
> But u still havent answered my question: Coming from me??? whats that sposed to mean?



Well you're an Aussie right?? I'm Canadian. Us colonials are supposed to stick together.


----------



## kRaZeD (Dec 13, 2004)

lol ok 

I thought u were talking about the time i tryed to take off my video cards HSF and took some tiny little caps off instead... still havent bothered to get it repaired as it still works 

Just 3Dmak03 doesnt run... gets halfway then says there isnt enough power


----------



## darkoak (Dec 13, 2004)

kRaZeD said:
			
		

> lol ok
> 
> I thought u were talking about the time i tryed to take off my video cards HSF and took some tiny little caps off instead... still havent bothered to get it repaired as it still works
> 
> Just 3Dmak03 doesnt run... gets halfway then says there isnt enough power



I got to run 3DMark03 on my rig.


----------



## kRaZeD (Dec 13, 2004)

yes, but u have all the capacitors on your video card dont u?


----------



## darkoak (Dec 13, 2004)

kRaZeD said:
			
		

> yes, but u have all the capacitors on your video card dont u?


I'll break some off if it makes you feel any better. lol


----------



## kRaZeD (Dec 13, 2004)

LOL, nah dont do that, as my card is only good most of the time, and i doubt they will let u send it back under warranty


----------



## darkoak (Dec 13, 2004)

kRaZeD said:
			
		

> LOL, nah dont do that, as my card is only good most of the time, and i doubt they will let u send it back under warranty



Hey my 3Dmark 03 score was 421. WOOOOOoooooooo...................


----------



## Schpeedy (Dec 13, 2004)

i cant even run 3dmark03 every time i try it just crashes after the first game test... annoying much... i got it to run a while ago and thats the result in my sig.. lol


----------



## kirunaboy (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi! i have a sapphire radeon 9200 256mb and i have  overclocked it to 332mhz core 200mhz memory thats are good! but how mutch i trying i can`t flash my bios....


----------



## kRaZeD (Dec 14, 2004)

200mhz for the RAM isnt very good... but the core isnt a bad speed. Chuck a fan on the heatsink, and you should be able to overclock the core a bit more.


----------



## darkoak (Dec 14, 2004)

kRaZeD said:
			
		

> 200mhz for the RAM isnt very good... but the core isnt a bad speed. Chuck a fan on the heatsink, and you should be able to overclock the core a bit more.



I'm going to do that to my 9200se and put some home made ramsinks on it this week. I've just about tweaked all I can tweak out of it. Not to mention the whole system is as tweaked as it can get. Damn motherboard doesn't have any voltage settings that can be tweaked. Once this card modding is done, that'll be about it. I'm too shakky with the soldering iron to attempt voltmodding, and too cheap to buy a good cooler for the GPU.


----------



## kirunaboy (Dec 14, 2004)

HI! now i have change to core 289mhz memory 244mhz it`s that bad or good?? what was the heatsink i have forgot // Fredrik


----------



## darkoak (Dec 14, 2004)

kirunaboy said:
			
		

> HI! now i have change to core 289mhz memory 244mhz it`s that bad or good?? what was the heatsink i have forgot // Fredrik



My Connect3d card is 260/220 with stock cooling. Seemes pretty good to me if you can get up there stable. Try to play your favorite game and make sure it's all good.


----------



## kirunaboy (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi! i have played deer hunter 2005 and gta vice city and gta3 and i can`t see anything wrong yhat and i have change too 293mhz core 288mhz memory and i have watercooling on the card and memory and lots of ather coolings stuf and 450w fan


----------



## kirunaboy (Dec 14, 2004)

my card hanged up i switch too 280/277 damn


----------



## darkoak (Dec 14, 2004)

kirunaboy said:
			
		

> my card hanged up i switch too 280/277 damn


 Tune down the ram, for sure. Cooling only gets you so much and then voltage ( or lack there of ) might be the issue.


----------



## kRaZeD (Dec 14, 2004)

the core speed is actually slower than your last post... but the RAM is much better


----------



## kirunaboy (Dec 14, 2004)

*club3d 9600pro 128mb 128bit*

I have buy a new card today! club3d radeon 9600pro. in the tecnical info it was core 400mhz and memory 650mhz but when i put it in it says thats only is core 200mhz and 325mhz memory WHY???
it fills that they are laying. Can i get the radeon9600 faster becouse the atitool don`t work on the radeon9600pro card. shold i buy a radeon 9800pro instand??


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 14, 2004)

Well Im not sure why it would say the core is 200 but that Mem is correct 325x2=650(DDR) oh and 9600s are locked if go to settings/ Misc. in the tool and tab the Unlock clocks tab it will overclock


----------

